# Hatriora herminiae and S. russelliana



## Stone (Oct 10, 2021)

A rare cactus in cultivation worldwide. Grows as an epiphyte at high altitudes in Brazil. I have kept this in a covered shade hose at a minimum of 3C.
Care is very similar to Sophronitis species.





Schlumberegera russelliana
Also rare in cultivation. Almost impossible long term on it's own roots. This plant is grafted onto S. truncata. First flower.





Schlubergera lutea, another very rare species with yellow flowers and which also needs to be grafted is in bud at the moment. I will post pics of this beautiful plant soon.


----------



## abax (Oct 10, 2021)

The American version of Schlubergera is called the Christmas and/or Thanksgiving cactus
depending on color and bloom season. My Thanksgiving plant is pink and white with
a very similar flower.


----------

